# Absent minded injuries



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 30, 2021)

List an injury or two of a  accidental or absent minded injury you received either caused by yourself or by someone else!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 30, 2021)

Cut on my left leg on the front. Don't even know where I got it from because I am careful with our tools and heavy machinery.


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 30, 2021)

I had a accidental cut to my knuckle slicing my tendon on the top of my index finger. I  rammed my hand into a sword I was working on and had locked in the vise. The cut did not look bad but after getting infected I had to have surgery to clean it out.  Received several stitches and lost two months of work. I’m just now starting physical therapy!


----------



## wonton312 (Jun 30, 2021)

Was running towards my classmate and made a small jump at the end. For no reason landed on the outer edge of my left foot, and it half folded side to side.
A week later when I was skating it hurt and swelled like hell, went to a hospital for fears of a fracture.
Turned out might have pulled a tendon and got some cream for the injury. The consultation didn't even lasted a minute. Recovered after another week.

Sucks to get an injury from a stupid little unecessary jump.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 30, 2021)

Hit my leg against my stationary bike


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jun 30, 2021)

Sigvard Alfrothul said:


> List an injury or two of a  accidental or absent minded injury you received either caused by yourself or by someone else!


Earliest, self-inflicted injury?
Trying to dash up steps, that had metal-covered edges on them, while they were icy/wet. Yep. I still bear the twin scars over both my eyebrows for not listening to Momma's wise orders to "STOP!"
How about climbing up a teetering table, that had a working vaporizer on it, to jump into my youngest brother's crib and play with him as he was recovering from pneumonia? Said table fell over, and I was bathed in that scalding hot water. Still bear the scars from that, too. (don't even get me started on the scant memories I still have in the hospital, recovering. Nightmare fuel if ever there was any!)
Various mobility-induced moments, from skates, to skate BOARDS, bicycles and equine assorted. The last from driving while drunk, kissing a large tree on the side of the road. Yep, I admit it, I choose poorly, and luckily, 'I' was the only one to truly suffer for it (tree survived, and is doing well, last I heard). Ended my military career, and planned civilian one pursing my life-long dream of becoming a Veterinarian.
Living in the 'Great NorthWest'? I've been damned lucky wielding hatchets, machetes, and chainsaws, clearing brush and cutting firewood. I own a few pairs of jeans with light *NUZZLES* from a running chainsaw, yet somehow, miraculously, still have all my limbs. I am not complaining.

Now I has a sad... LOTS o' sads...

I need a hug.

:-/


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 30, 2021)

Was washing the inside of a glass when it unexpectedly shattered and I twisted my hand right into the sharpest part.

Casually jumped off a small retaining wall but landed on the edge of the curb below and then fell over into the road.  Broke my wrist.


----------



## JollyCooperation (Jun 30, 2021)

I once rode one of these plastic bowls you sit in down a small, icy hill during Christmas vacation. Slid off to the side, because you have no chance of steering these things on ice, and hit the SINGLE rock that was there with my head, fracturing my skull and causing me to spend Christmas unconscious in a hospital bed. Can't recommend. But I'm fine now, don't worry xD


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 30, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Hit my leg against my stationary bike


Or you just fought your bike and lost. U_U


----------



## Mambi (Jun 30, 2021)

Sigvard Alfrothul said:


> List an injury or two of a  accidental or absent minded injury you received either caused by yourself or by someone else!



Where to even begin??? I have hundreds...and they are all a result of my sheer idiocy at the moment.

ONE of the worst ones was when I was riding my mountainbike to my lover's a week or 2 before prom night, and in one hand I was carrying a bag of heavier stuff, so I was only riding/steering with the other hand. Well I was distracted and as I approached, I instinctively squeezed the brakes hard to slow down...and with nothing at all supporting me asided from one single arm, I instantly turned the wheel, flipped the bike over my back, and fell face-first over the handlebars right into the concrete, scraped half the skin off my legs and arm, and was bleeding from a few places on my face.

Did I mention this was a week or 2 before *prom*? The face wasn't too bad by then luckily but the arms and legs were totally raw, which made dancing and partying a little trickier. Luckily my sweetums has a very tender touch and took good care of me afterwards privately. <teeheehee>


----------



## Foxridley (Jun 30, 2021)

No real injury, but a few years ago I managed to sit on the same cactus _twice_.

I also burned myself on the grate for a gas stove. It was slightly askew and I tried to move it, forgetting that my roommate had just been cooking on that burner.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 30, 2021)

One time--out of nowhere--my head started hurting really badly and it was also sore af. It was an 7.5-10 on the pain scale. I had completely forgotten that I bumped my head hard on my kitchen counter a few hours prior. The memory came back to me a few hours into the pain.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 30, 2021)

One time when I was 12 or 13, I was at my great grandparents' house and I sat in one of the outdoor chairs, putting my hand on the arm rest while being unaware that a deer fly was under my hand. Not fun!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 30, 2021)

Around age 12-13 I was rushing out the door to catch the bus and slipped on ice. Back of my head slammed down into the metal shovel. I was dazed and blacking out as I tried to get up, but my fear of having to answer why I was home on a school day pushed me up and onto that bus. Wouldn't be surprised if this is what fried my brain. Parents never took me to the doctor when I told them.

When I was about 5 I wanted to make my own sandwich and used the 'sharp knife' to open a pack of meat. Got one scar. 
When I was living with my Ex I was trying to slice tomato and it was dull. Knife slipped and gave me a scar following that line, on the next finger over.
Got a cut from glass just a month ago on another finger, continuing that line. 

My first dog Sasha was so excited to go for a walk and pulled out the door in a way where I stumbled forward and basically closed the door onto my own forearm. I'm pretty sure it was cracked because it hurt when I tried to make use of it. Never went to the doctor.

Not really an injury, buuuuuuuuut as a toddler I thought my bros' grape Robitussin tasted really good, so I drank it all. Parents promised me Mc Donalds if I drank the nasty charcoal but of course that was a lie. )8<


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jun 30, 2021)

JollyCooperation said:


> I once rode one of these plastic bowls you sit in down a small, icy hill during Christmas vacation. Slid off to the side, because you have no chance of steering these things on ice, and hit the SINGLE rock that was there with my head, fracturing my skull and causing me to spend Christmas unconscious in a hospital bed. Can't recommend. But I'm fine now, don't worry xD


We called those 'Suicide discs', and were forbidden by our parents from every riding one downhill (though we could be PULLED behind someone, on flat/level ground that was snowy/icy.
Glad you survived that experience!


----------



## Rayd (Jul 1, 2021)

there's this embarrassing moment from elementary school that will forever haunt me when i try to sleep at night.

our class lined up behind our teacher to go to the computer lab, me and a friend split from the line to drink water at a drinking fountain, and by the time we finished we were pretty far away from our class, so naturally as any 7 year olds would, we raced back to the line, sprinting at top speed. like an absolute fool, i turned back to my friend to see how far behind me he was, and as soon as i turned back, i ran face-first directly into a solid metal pole, so hard that it made a sound akin to a homerun slug (or at least, that's what it sounded like to me). i took air, landed flat on my back, and to top it all off, it happened to be right in front of not only my friend, but the entire class and our teacher, too. it didn't even hurt that bad, but i still teared up from the crushing embarrassment.

another time involves my experience at my very first boy scout camp when i was a little bit older, i want to say when i was 11 or 12. it was a pretty open ended camp where anybody could do whatever they wanted (which in hindsight sounds completely fucking insane), but nevertheless, i was foolish enough to hike deep into a trail by myself, when suddenly a wasp (i only figure it was some kind of wasp since it was able to sting me multiple times) somehow got lodged inside of my right ear, and proceeded to sting me over and over, while i was simultaneously horrified by the buzzing directly in my ear. so, of course i started screaming at the top of my lungs in intense pain and terror, sprinting back through the trail, _taking a shortcut through a waist-deep river, _desperate for any kind of help, all while continuously swatting at my own head to try and get it out/kill it, which i imagine only made it angrier, resulting in several minutes of this agonizing experience. by the time i got back, the wasp was gone, but my ear was "twice as big" according to one of the leaders. i was given medicine for it and spent the rest of the camp sleeping or laying down in pain with the now sore ear. since then i developed a huge phobia of _any_ flying bugs, not even just ones that sting. like, i get jumpy if a fly flies past or around me.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 3, 2021)

soup lids are sharp...


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 10, 2021)

There was more of it than I care to tell. I'm clumsy af.


----------



## Curt Goynes (Oct 1, 2021)

Rayd said:


> there's this embarrassing moment from elementary school that will forever haunt me when i try to sleep at night.
> 
> our class lined up behind our teacher to go to the computer lab, me and a friend split from the line to drink water at a drinking fountain, and by the time we finished we were pretty far away from our class, so naturally as any 7 year olds would, we raced back to the line, sprinting at top speed. like an absolute fool, i turned back to my friend to see how far behind me he was, and as soon as i turned back, i ran face-first directly into a solid metal pole, so hard that it made a sound akin to a homerun slug (or at least, that's what it sounded like to me). i took air, landed flat on my back, and to top it all off, it happened to be right in front of not only my friend, but the entire class and our teacher, too. it didn't even hurt that bad, but i still teared up from the crushing embarrassment.
> 
> ...


I constantly hit my big toe against my gaming chair  almost every other day.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 1, 2021)

While camping once (only time- you'll see why) in a pull behind trailer, I was sitting down, unpacking some to eat and I went to stand up to move to get something. 5'11" in a 4'8" tall box... I managed to hit one of the ceiling braces with the top of my head hard to bend it AND split my scalp. Hammock camping from now on, I thank you.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 6, 2021)

Almost took my own eye out with a scooter handle once! To be fair, I was one of those really stupid kids that learned to run before he learned to walk and lived only to spite everybody

During a family gathering, my cousins and I were riding our scooters around the cul de sac while the adults played darts in the garage. My mom was real adamant we stay out because the floor was slippery (and it was. For some reason that garage had very smooth flooring). I didn't believe her and thought she was just making stuff up so we wouldn't bug her

Zoomed into the garage, made a sharp turn, slipped straight to the side, and took a scooter handle to the brow, centimeters away from my eye. Still have the scar to prove it XD


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm extremely clumsy and work in a machine shop, so I have no idea where half the cuts and burns on my body come from. 

I did get a lead counterweight dropped on my foot once while moving a hydraulic press. I'm a dumbass for not wearing steel toe boots, but it falling off wasn't actually my fault. 

And it hasn't actually injured me, but I have lit myself on fire a couple of times. Welding right after working with solvents is a terrible idea.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 9, 2021)

Snapped my ankle bone in half from a skateboarding accident. I had to get metal implants to be able to walk again. 

I still skateboard. I'm just a _little _more careful this time.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 11, 2021)

One time I dropped a brass horse figurine onto my toe and went from being an alto to a soprano for about 5 seconds.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 11, 2021)

If it was about abscent-minded intentions involving series of actions resulting in unrecoverable outcomes(which I stand to be the victim), I got some essays to write! But this aint that, so...

I accidentally left a wound on my sibling trying to defend myself from their incoming pounce! Hey.. at least that proved that my perparation on my own self-defense method actually came into fruition!
(Korea is too strict on the self-defense thing upon contacts, to the point the only 100% legal self-defense method is one's body parts. Yup, not even pepper sprays)

Well, don't worry, my sibling's wound is now gone as if nothing happened! (Perhaps cuz I didn't attack intentionally?) And I got wounds from them as much as I inflicted--if not more!

We're all cats, by the way--my siblings also acknowledge that!


----------



## Doddy Guy (Nov 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Where to even begin??? I have hundreds...and they are all a result of my sheer idiocy at the moment.
> 
> ONE of the worst ones was when I was riding my mountainbike to my lover's a week or 2 before prom night, and in one hand I was carrying a bag of heavier stuff, so I was only riding/steering with the other hand. Well I was distracted and as I approached, I instinctively squeezed the brakes hard to slow down...and with nothing at all supporting me asided from one single arm, I instantly turned the wheel, flipped the bike over my back, and fell face-first over the handlebars right into the concrete, scraped half the skin off my legs and arm, and was bleeding from a few places on my face.
> 
> Did I mention this was a week or 2 before *prom*? The face wasn't too bad by then luckily but the arms and legs were totally raw, which made dancing and partying a little trickier. Luckily my sweetums has a very tender touch and took good care of me afterwards privately though I had some issues with medical history disregard. <teeheehee>


Once when I was about 10 or something I cut my wrist and my dad who is a doctor stitched the wound himself. That was great of him but still fill creepy when I recall that moment.


----------



## rekcerW (Nov 29, 2021)

pretty sure that's a long list of shiz for everybody...

one of the most stand-out-ish ones i can think of off the top of my head is when i was trying to lower a sump pump into a well at my brother's place for a reason i can't remember, but it fucked off on me and tried to fall the whole way down on its own. luckily it was tied onto a rope i was holding which was fantastic except it was a thin piece of shit polypropylene rope, i didn't have gloves on, and i didn't want to break his piece of shit princess-auto-special sump pump. that mofo did a number to ma hand. could have just let go, owed him like a hundred bucks, and moved on with my life, but nooo.

the best part was trying to hide it at work for the 9-day shift i was going back to the next day >.<


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 29, 2021)

I've taken more dings to the head due to poor spatial awareness in proximity to objects than I can count, really.

E: oh and that time I derped and gashed my elbow on corrugated metal so deep I needed stitches.


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 5, 2021)

I stubbed my toe on my desk grabbing my computer a second ago.


----------



## Alexledragon (Dec 9, 2021)

Well... I'd have dozens of examples to give, to be honest i seems to have the innate ability to hurt myself by accident.

One good example i would guess, would be what i call since then...

*The triple combo breaker*

Basically, one day, i found an old sickle that i decided to clean and sharpen. I did put it in a vice down in my basement, to hold it while working on it.

Except that there are two issues there:
-First, the said basement have it's ceiling so low that it basically almost reached my shoulders, you have to "crawl" a bit or keep your head at an angle all the time to move down there.
-Second, the said vice was... well kinda broken, and very often, one part of it would detach itself and fall on the floor from the movements of the bench.

So... something i kind of did not expect happened: the sickle was in the vice, the point facing up, and as i was sharpening it, the vice lost one of it's part as usual. I was sitting in front of the bench so, to grab the said loose part, i moved away from it a tiny bit and tried to reach it, except that i managed to hit my forehead on the side of the bench...

*First strike*

But you know... when you accidentally get hit, you tend to move again quite fast from whatever you did collide with, right? Well... that's exactly what i did, except that while suddenly getting up from that chair, i did hit the back of my head onto some sort of stone beam, holding the ceiling together...

*Second strike*

And as if it was not enough, i had the brilliant idea (or rather reflex) to have the exact same reaction toward the ceiling, and to lower my head again as a reaction of being hit... Hitting my forehead on the tip of the sickle...

*Third and final strike*

At this point i think i just stopped moving out of pure survival instinct ^^

It felt like something that'd only happen in a cartoon, all in the span of... maybe one second?

In the end it was not too severe and it did not cause anything too serious i would say, the second shock was the worst/strongest to be honest but it was still alright. The last one, as impressive as it could look, only left a small wound, i guess i did not lower my head too fast after the first 2 times,_ i learn quite fast you know_.

I would not judge you if you laugh while reading that, that's what i do everytime i tell that story anyway.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 9, 2021)

I broke my pinky toe by accidentally kicking a door jamb while playing with my cat. Then I got hemorrhoids from sitting so much while my toe healed.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 9, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I broke my pinky toe by accidentally kicking a door jamb while playing with my cat. Then I got hemorrhoids from sitting so much while my toe healed.


Then I got addicted to Vicodin. It just kind of snowballed. Stupid cat!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 12, 2021)

I freaked out when I heard a coworker had an accident and was in the hospital, she drives some kind of motorcycle and drivers are pretty bad on the avenues around here, but... she just slipped on the ground while on foot and hurt one of her fingers. Still bad but holy shit I was fearing something worse


----------



## Shyy (Dec 12, 2021)

I managed to "roll" my left ankle somehow this weekend, no idea how. Hurts like hell, I've got to go to work and I'm on my feet all day because of my job. Stairs are gonna <suck>...


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 12, 2021)

Plenty of nearly-rolled ankles from missteps.

Plenty of hits to the head because EVERYTHING'S AIMED AROUND SHORTER PEOPLE OMG


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 12, 2021)

I have hives that have spread all over my body in the recent week and I'm itching like a mad man. It hurts to walk and move my fingers. My throat is tight and hurts to swallow. My nose is stuffy as well. Not really an injury per say, but I think it counts ;-;


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 12, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> I have hives that have spread all over my body in the recent week and I'm itching like a mad man. It hurts to walk and move my fingers. My throat is tight and hurts to swallow. My nose is stuffy as well. Not really an injury per say, but I think it counts ;-;


Update: The swelling has gone down! The rashes on my face are gone but everything else is the same.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Dec 15, 2021)

The one that comes to mind is a nasty burn to my thumb and second and third fingers after picking up a carbon rod that wasn't glowing red but was just about that hot. I have burned myself in that spot before so it took me a second longer than it should have to notice. I could hear the sizzling of my skin when I dropped it. 

Took a few days to stop burning constantly. Tip if you get a burn on your hand that won't stop hurting: fill a nitrile glove with cold water and tape it around your wrist, you will need replace the water every so often but it does a good job at keeping the pain down. 

Also just smashed my knee on a wall when taking a corner too sharp. I thought I was accident prone but reading the previous comments makes me feel much more at home.


----------



## Faustus (Jan 4, 2022)

I once slipped while doing archery and got bits of myself in the way of the string, which is no joke with a 50lb pull compound bow, I can tell you! Grazed one nipple and put a massive lump on my forearm where the string hit me. I had the bruise for a month.


----------



## Shyy (Jan 4, 2022)

Well, this morning I didn't pay attention at work, and I found out that the elevator platform wasn't where I thought it was...
It had been lowered to the next floor by a co-worker. 15 ft fall, sprained ankle and a week off work for me... *note to self- WATCH WHAT THE fuck YOU ARE DOING*


----------

